# Help with cannondale frame size



## Osprey7

Hey all,

I'm 5'6 / 30" inseam about to purchase either the Caad10 5 or Synaspe 5. Can anyone with Cannondale size experience with my height/inseam tell me what size I should be getting. I hear cannondale are quite different into measurement/sizing. My friends Trek 54 cm fits okay.

Size calculator says I should be getting a 52-53cm, but just want to be sure with CD owners :thumbsup:

Thanks for your time !


----------



## ralph1

Remember that Trek measure from centre to top, not centre to centre, so you need to go down 2cm for a Cannondale frame. So if a 54cm Trek fits you a 52cm Dale should be close.


----------



## Powerfibers

I am 5'8" with a 30" inseam and ride a CAAD 10-5 in the 52cm frame. It fit better than the 54 despite having another 54cm road bike previously. They seem very comparable. I think the smaller 52 is right in your case. My impression (newcomer to road bikes) Is that the Cannondales run big.


----------



## tednugent

Try:
Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist

measure yourself accordingly and enter in the measurements as required.

I'm more of a french fit... so, my road bike & CX bikes are sized accordingly.

What size is the LBS recommending?


----------



## giro_man

With a Caad 10, you can probably fit either a size 50 or 52. It depends on how aggressive of a riding position that you like to take. Someone who likes to keep an aerodynamic position on the bike like a competitive racer would likely choose the smaller size. Someone who sits more upright than the racer might choose the larger size. If by any chance that you are reach challenged, the smaller size is preferable.

The best way to assess the possible fit of a bicycle/frame involves consideration of the stack height and reach measurements. For the size 50, current measurements are 52.3 cm and 37.8 cm for stack and reach respectively. For the size 52, these measurements are 52.9 cm and 38.2 cm respectively. The largest difference in the size of these frames is in their height hence the point about how low of a position that you take in riding a bike.

At 5'4 1/2", I would select the size 48 but I know that I could also make the size 50 work for me with adjustments to the stem length and use or removal of spacers.


----------



## gamara

giro_man said:


> With a Caad 10, you can probably fit either a size 50 or 52. It depends on how aggressive of a riding position that you like to take. Someone who likes to keep an aerodynamic position on the bike like a competitive racer would likely choose the smaller size. Someone who sits more upright than the racer might choose the larger size. If by any chance that you are reach challenged, the smaller size is preferable.
> 
> The best way to assess the possible fit of a bicycle/frame involves consideration of the stack height and reach measurements. For the size 50, current measurements are 52.3 cm and 37.8 cm for stack and reach respectively. For the size 52, these measurements are 52.9 cm and 38.2 cm respectively. The largest difference in the size of these frames is in their height hence the point about how low of a position that you take in riding a bike.
> 
> At 5'4 1/2", I would select the size 48 but I know that I could also make the size 50 work for me with adjustments to the stem length and use or removal of spacers.


That is a pretty good assessment but also keep in mind that shoe overlap gets more severe as you go smaller as well.


----------



## Osprey7

Thanks all, I'm either going for the 52 in Caad10 5 or 51 in Synaspe 5.


----------



## loona

try the smaller bike with your cycling shoes on 
and see if the front tire touches the toe of your shoe

overlap is what you want to avoid.


----------



## Osprey7

^ Noted, thanks.


----------



## looigi

loona said:


> overlap is what you want to avoid.


Not necessarily. Things like stand-over height and toe overlap are secondary considerations to proper fit and riding/handling characteristics.


----------



## mrtimo

Don't want to hijack this thread. My inseam is 32, I'm 5'11 and I'm thinking about buying a 54cm cannondale would this work for me? The bike feels pretty good... but i really dont know what i am doing.


----------



## loona

i didn't say it was priority. 

i found overlap irritating
it was the reason why i sold my steel Tomasso.


----------



## Erion929

mrtimo said:


> Don't want to hijack this thread. My inseam is 32, I'm 5'11 and I'm thinking about buying a 54cm cannondale would this work for me? The bike feels pretty good... but i really dont know what i am doing.



I'm 5'9" with a 31" inseam, and I used to ride a Cannondale 54cm. Might be a tad small for you?

**


----------



## wim

loona said:


> overlap is what you want to avoid.


And it's not that difficult to do. Simply learn how to make a tight turn at low speed without your toe striking the tire. It's a fundamental skill, like learning how not to scrape your pedal on the ground when making _fast_ turns.


----------



## slevasse

I'm 6' with a 32" inseam and ride a 56 cm CAAD 9


----------



## dcom

Osprey7 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm 5'6 / 30" inseam about to purchase either the Caad10 5 or Synaspe 5. Can anyone with Cannondale size experience with my height/inseam tell me what size I should be getting?


I'm 5'8 / 30" inseam and was trying to make the same purchase decision a month ago regarding a CAAD 10 or Synapse 5. I test rode both...a 51 cm Synapse and 52 cm CAAD 10 after having each sized for me. 

I found the CAAD a bit too aggressive when riding down on the brake levers but the Synapse was much more comfortable. I ended up getting the Synapse and love it.


----------



## vickan240sx

I'd say to go with a 52. I'm 5'11 and I'm riding a 54.


----------



## Flbikejunkie

You're the same size as my son who races a 52 CAAD 10. He can ride my 54 super six but feels a little stretched out. I'm 5'9 and the 54 fits me well


----------



## genebgonzales

I'm 5'10"/31" inseam. I just want to clarify the size of the bike. If you say size 52, it is the one printed on the frame? On cannondale site, there is a measured size* indicated. If the measured size* is 52, its horizontal top tube length is 54.5. Thanks in advance for anyone's feedback.


----------



## Flbikejunkie

Sorry I was referring to the original poster of this thread. My son is 5'6 and rides a cannondale size 52 printed on the frame. I think Osprey7 will be happier with a 52 than a 54. I ride a 54 printed on the frame and am 3 inches taller than my son.


----------



## terbennett

ralph1 said:


> Remember that Trek measure from centre to top, not centre to centre, so you need to go down 2cm for a Cannondale frame. So if a 54cm Trek fits you a 52cm Dale should be close.


+1.. I am 6'3" with a 34" inseam. I used to ride a Treks and my frame size was a 60 cm. Now I ride Felt and I had to go down to a 58 cm. Felt and Cannondale are extremely close in geometry.


----------



## Zachariah

I'm same exact size as OP and I had much better comfort on 52. I had a 50cm 2009 CAAD 9 and it felt cramped for me.


----------

